# New Lowrance Auto Pilot



## Fishhogg1 (May 17, 2015)

Anyone tried out Lowrances new Auto Pilot yet? I have always used their products and I like how it ties into the gen2 units. The price seems to be really attractive as well, but is ot a matter oy you get what you pay for? I am hoping to upgrade to a 23-25 cc next season and will be putting an AP unit on for trolling, and would like some feedback on this product. 95% Lake Erie trolling.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Really great product I know a few Erie guys who have used them and they really like them


----------



## Fishhogg1 (May 17, 2015)

That is good to hear. I have always used lowrance equip and it would be nice to have the AP tied right into my GPS. I hope to be able to run a dedicated unit just for the GPS/AP function. Would like to hear from the guys that are running them.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I have an IPilot on my boat. I mainly use it to anchor and hold me in place instead of dropping an anchor, of course. Yes it has a lot features on it, but I don't think you have to plug it into your Lowrance. I think it works on its own. You can, but I don't think you have to. I'll have to check the manual.


----------



## Fishhogg1 (May 17, 2015)

I am refering to Lowrances new Auto Pilot for the outboard motor. I have a Terrova with I pilot on my present boat. I use it for all my trolling chores, it steers while the kicker pushes. Works great.


----------

